# Picture night!



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I am photographing a lot of betta fish tonight I will share various fish I have and fry that are growing fast! Stay tuned, I will be updating the thread throughout the night.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow I can't wait to see more!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

are these for sale? If so please PM me.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful! cant wait to see more :-D


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are a few more fish the mustard gas male has a defective pectoral fin but his genetics are amazing here is a picture of his father. It's sad because he has very nice form other than his pectoral.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I love those fish!!! BTW, you have great photography skills!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is a teaser for all the fish I will post up tomorrow, I'm very sleepy.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Some new fish that I bred down here in Texas!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Aww man, I can't wait to go to San Antonio now!!! My fiance and I could make a day trip over to your place *dreams* too bad we're all full up on space right now


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

We live in far south Austin too! Just 2 miles from Highway 35! Good luck leaving the farm with just looking...lol


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Aww geeze... now I _really_ want to go!! Okay... maybe we could make room for _one _more... lol... we *do* have an empty 10 gal laying around somewhere...


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

But if you divide it then you would have room for 2.. (;
I live in Texas and would love to see all your bettas! But would probably not end up going home empty-handed haha <3


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

haha I could xD


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

I Do travel to Fayette/Colorado County quite often and I end up in Houston for the Holidays. If that is closer for you guys.


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

We live out in Abilene (at school here), so it's really only a 3.5-4 hour drive for us, so actually... I think Austin is closer xD 

We're going to be moving to the DFW area in the summer though, so those trips are gonna get a tad bit longer lol


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

2013 IBC Betta Convention
DATES: JUNE 20 – 23, 2013
HOTEL: Park Inn by Radisson, Irving, TX

You will see us there with lots of our best fish!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh perfect! I'll write that down! We'd love to come out and visit and look at all the pretty fishies xD I've wanted to go to a convention since I found out about them xD


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

This is the big one! Right here in our backyard!


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Awesome! Then I will defiantly be there! ooh I'm so excited  By then we will have moved to our new apartment and Irving is only about 30 minutes away


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Perfect female. Just pulled her out of the photo booth.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

A new breeder fish, not for sale. Bred by me.








Available.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

Polu always has the prettiest fish! I love his photography too.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

*Oh.... Wow..... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

But I don't know if I'm more jealous of your fish or your photography skills! Both are EXCELLENT!

Every photo I saw, I thought, _"Oh wow. That's my favorite fish so far."_ Then, I'd see the next picture and say, _"No, THAT"S my favorite."
_
Maybe I need to move to Texas? LOL

Your fish are ALL stunning.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

gorgeous fish


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

are there ever any shows in Oregon?


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Pretty sure there is a NW Betta Chapter that is pretty big with betta shows.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

polukoff said:


>


WOW!! are you selling this boy! he is gorgeous! I have to have him


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

aemaki09 said:


> WOW!! are you selling this boy! he is gorgeous! I have to have him


I am not totally sure yet we might breed him for our black warrior line.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well can you let me know if you decide to sell? I really would love to have him!


----------



## beacon (Nov 18, 2012)

This thread is amazing!!


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

New Male growing in nicely.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

For Hannah,


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

For RavenWinds, =)


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

My last yellow male for Nando,


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Photo by me, fish by Rachel.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Hannah's new fish again.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

polukoff said:


> Hannah's new fish again.


Oh, my MS Dragon right?? x3 Oh I'm so excited for my next paycheck to come. He's such a handsome fish.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

you have a ton of fish.. Lol can you tell me if fat Amy ( my avatar ) it's male or female, she was labeled female, but I think she has a Beard.......maybe a plakat male I guess....I didn't see an egg spot either....


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> you have a ton of fish.. Lol can you tell me if fat Amy ( my avatar ) it's male or female, she was labeled female, but I think she has a Beard.......maybe a plakat male I guess....I didn't see an egg spot either....


Can't say for sure, it is definitely a long bodied fish.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't know what that means lol...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

(S)he is longer looking. As in her body, like how people have long torsos she kinda does. Get it? Lol


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks to be a she to me.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah, if this wasnt her thread id post a picture, anyways, lovely fish.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)




----------

